# string angle and peep sight placement



## Ducktales2006 (Apr 23, 2008)

So i may not know how to put this well....... ill give it a go. My cousin and i were shooting this weekend and his shots were going all over the place. I was watching him shoot and he would draw back and set an anchor point well but than he couldnt see through his peep sight because it was too far in front of his eye. He would have to move his head forward and loose his anchor point. I shot his after he was shooting it and it was dead on for me. Is there any way we can adjust this so he will be able to have the anchor and see through the peep?


----------



## dwagoner (Sep 27, 2007)

is the peep to small? like he has to move his face foreword to see the sight?? sounds like it but if its not inline when he draws back and opens his eye then you can move up/down the string to get the height correct.


----------



## Ducktales2006 (Apr 23, 2008)

so just change the peep to a bigger peep? possibly change the anchor point to somewhere higher so the peep will be closer to the nock of the arrow?


----------



## srcarlso (Mar 3, 2005)

*Peep*

Basic peep setup is to set height on string by closing your eyes, drawing and anchoring then opening your eyes to see where you are at. Move the peep accordingly.

Then, you need a peep that is big enough to see the scope ring inside the peep but not see too much around it...need to be able to center it.

But...this could be a draw length issue. You may have a shorter DL than him thus it works for you. When you draw back, a good check would to see if your nock is about under your eye at full draw...lots of articles on AT about setting DL. You can also do the wingspan method. If his DL is too long for the bow he shoots, it could explain the anchor point and peep (head position..leaning) issues.


----------



## Hank LX (Sep 1, 2006)

Everybody has different eye locations, just because you can see through the set-up doesn't mean someone else will.
Why don't you just move the peep sight down :confused2:
Then he can keep his anchor and see through the sight.
Use the draw eyes closed, then open method to fine tune the height


----------

